# The Best MBTI Test?



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

http://www.personalityhacker.com

The MBTI test on this website is my favorite, but I'd like to know how accurate it is. If you know your type, please take it and let me know if it gives you the right result. Thanks!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I don't know what the best one is, that one's good.

There's an app called PersonalityTest in the android store that's good too, though the full test costs like 2 bucks.


I always get INTP in these tests and I disagree with it.

EDIT: I just retook the test you linked - PersonalityHacker - and got INTP again.
Again, I disagree. >_<


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

everydaydreams said:


> Home - Personality Type and Personal Growth | Personality Hacker
> 
> The MBTI test on this website is my favorite, but I'd like to know how accurate it it. If you know your type, please take it and let me know if it gives you the right result. Thanks!


So I actually took this test the other day, I got INFJ, which is indeed my type.  I'm also subscribed to their channel and get emails from their site from time to time. They have lots of cool resources to learn more about your type and grow as an individual. Their INFJ podcast in particular was really helpful and intriguing for me, at least the episode of it I heard.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Turi said:


> I don't know what the best one is, that one's good.
> 
> There's an app called PersonalityTest in the android store that's good too, though the full test costs like 2 bucks.
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what type do you think you are? Also, what about INTP do you think doesn't fit you?



garcdanny26 said:


> So I actually took this test the other day, I got INFJ, which is indeed my type.  I'm also subscribed to their channel and get emails from their site from time to time. They have lots of cool resources to learn more about your type and grow as an individual. Their INFJ podcast in particular was really helpful and intriguing for me, at least the episode of it I heard.


Thanks for letting me know about their podcast! I got INFJ on it too!


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> Just out of curiosity, what type do you think you are? Also, what about INTP do you think doesn't fit you?


I think I'm an ISTP.

It's not so much that it doesn't fit, it does, it makes sense and so much of it is bang on, but I just feel like ISTP fits more because the things that I generally enjoy doing and the way that I learn matches more with ISTP rather than INTP.

INTPs are supposed to do better from reading things etc yeah? That bores me to tears. I need real world examples etc to learn from.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Turi said:


> I think I'm an ISTP.
> 
> It's not so much that it doesn't fit, it does, it makes sense and so much of it is bang on, but I just feel like ISTP fits more because the things that I generally enjoy doing and the way that I learn matches more with ISTP rather than INTP.
> 
> INTPs are supposed to do better from reading things etc yeah? That bores me to tears. I need real world examples etc to learn from.


That definitely sounds more ISTP to me! I wish I was as good at figuring out my type. I'm better at typing other people than I am myself.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

everydaydreams said:


> That definitely sounds more ISTP to me! I wish I was as good at figuring out my type. I'm better at typing other people than I am myself.



Well, what do you usually get on tests?
Have you had a read about it all?

For me, I base it on how I learn the best, how I best take in information etc.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Turi said:


> Well, what do you usually get on tests?
> Have you had a read about it all?
> 
> For me, I base it on how I learn the best, how I best take in information etc.


It really depends on what test I take and when. The ones I've gotten the most are ESFP, ISFP, INFP, and ENFP. I've also gotten INFJ, ISTJ, ENFJ, ESFJ, and ISFJ though. So yeah, I don't trust tests. lol I've studied a lot about MBTI to try and self-type, but it's proven to be quite a challenge!


----------



## ravioliravioli (Apr 4, 2017)

Well, I don't know which one's the best, and on some of those questions I was like, "what does this have to do with MBTI?" or "didn't it just ask me this?" I'm like that with most tests anyway, though. Haha.

I got INTP. I tend to get that on most tests.


----------



## girlnextgrave (Aug 21, 2016)

I think any of the tests on SimilarMinds are pretty good. They're thorough and pretty accurate for the most part.


----------



## diz (Oct 2, 2015)

It gave me intj. I was surprised by that - I was expecting more of an xnxp based on many of my answers. Anyway, no idea if it's right.


----------



## jointhecraziness (May 15, 2017)

Omg without even reading the response you had I was going to say the same exact thing! Personality Hacker is definitely the best one. 16 personalities is good to start off and get an idea of what MBTI is, but it is not accurate in my opinion. I think its questions are more geared towards feelers and intuitives. I think Personality Hacker has better questions, and more specific ones. Instead of them just asking "hey are you logical?" or "are you emotional?", they get more into the specifics of what someone with logical thinking would do vs. what someone who's a feeler would do. When tests always asked those super general questions I'd be like i don't fucking know lol


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

I used to mistype as INTP once (actually, around 2016 Winter), and personalityhacker was the first site that caught my Te lmao. But it gave me ENTJ. I remember seeing the result and being like, 'HELL NAH, this test is wack!' Regardless, I only took it once so I can't say it's a decent test. I personally don't like the questions having only 2 options. It just seems kinda vague to me.

I'm now 80% sure I'm INTJ and most people who I ask point me at INTJ too (with the exception of a few who would suggest ISTP or INFJ).
Update: Just took the personalityhacker test now, got INTJ.

Some good tests I know;
1. Typologycentral Keirsey and Jung Test

This was the first site that actually gave me INTJ. I've been looping real hard cause of my depression for a very long time, and that combined with Ni, I'd often mistype on any other tests. 

2. Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes is also good, though it used to and still sometimes gives me INTJ in the 'other most likely' type section, and would suggest INTP first.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

Faia said:


> I used to mistype as INTP once (actually, around 2016 Winter), and personalityhacker was the first site that caught my Te lmao. But it gave me ENTJ. I remember seeing the result and being like, 'HELL NAH, this test is wack!' Regardless, I only took it once so I can't say it's a decent test. I personally don't like the questions having only 2 options. It just seems kinda vague to me.
> 
> I'm now 80% sure I'm INTJ and most people who I ask point me at INTJ too (with the exception of a few who would suggest ISTP or INFJ).
> Update: Just took the personalityhacker test now, got INTJ.
> ...


The first test said the result was inconclusive! Even that test doesn't know my type. lol I got ENFP on the other one.


----------



## Freya Violet (Dec 15, 2016)

everydaydreams said:


> The first test said the result was inconclusive! Even that test doesn't know my type. lol I got ENFP on the other one.


Yeah, the first test does that when one's really scattered. One of the reasons why I like it so much is cause it makes you think harder, and drives you to be more honest or think stuff through twice. Even I need to really focus and have a clear head when I re-do this test, as simple as it seems. Almost everyone I've asked to take this test have ended up answering in a hurry or without thorough self reflection. 

In the end, it shows your function stacking. This test looks real simple but does a real good job imo, hence why I always recommend people this. Even if they get nothing, I urge them to re-take it when they really wanna know their type. Not saying this will 100% end up giving you the right type, but it's sure as hell more likely to than most of the other tests I've seen personally. Even if you mistype, you'll get a type that has functions you're aggressively using currently. (Ex. People have pointed out recently about stuff that I've done and in those moments my Te was really dominant and also used healthily, so when I was casually doing this, I scored ENTJ).


----------



## pinwheel (Sep 17, 2016)

I got INTP on that test, which is what I usually get. 

I think some of the questions were too "either-or" though. For example, I usually like to keep my options open, but I also often want to know what I'm getting myself into, so I think questions like that can be hard to answer because both alternatives could be accurate (or inaccurate, for that matter).


----------



## dchaox (May 8, 2021)

Turi said:


> I think I'm an ISTP.
> 
> It's not so much that it doesn't fit, it does, it makes sense and so much of it is bang on, but I just feel like ISTP fits more because the things that I generally enjoy doing and the way that I learn matches more with ISTP rather than INTP.
> 
> INTPs are supposed to do better from reading things etc yeah? That bores me to tears. I need real world examples etc to learn from.


that's pretty true, I think the Se you need to see concrete results


----------

